# Air travel woes



## GG-1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Aloha

As I said in another post there is more to come.



> CHICAGO (Reuters) - American Airlines and Delta Air Lines canceled hundreds of flights on Thursday as they pulled aircraft from service to comply with a government directive for maintenance checks.
> American, a unit of AMR Corp, said it canceled 132 flights on Thursday. Delta said the inspections would result in about 275 cancellations through Friday.
> 
> The checks are part of a Federal Aviation Administration audit to assess airline compliance with agency directives, most of which require aircraft inspections.
> ...


There is more here from the full article


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Aloha

If anyone want to see were I found that article, it came from The Landings Site


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 10, 2008)

You would think they'd allow them to do it slowly to limit the effect on passengers.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Aloha GML

I must ask, did you read the articles on the Landings site? The wireing issue is quite serious, and the FAA has been dreging their so called feet. As I said earlier I would rather see a plane on the ground being checked over one in the air that has a problem.

To get to the nearest Amtrak train I have to fly 5 hours or take a boat for a week. Who knows how long in a canoe.  Get me to the train on time!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 11, 2008)

If planes have been flying like this for months or years with this issue, they can fly for another few weeks or so, and they can limit flights cancelled.


----------



## saxman (Apr 13, 2008)

The FAA was just embarrassed by the Southwest issue. There was really nothing wrong with the wire bundle. Just that the ties had to be 1 inch apart. Some were not. So they all had to be redone.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 14, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> The FAA was just embarrassed by the Southwest issue. There was really nothing wrong with the wire bundle. Just that the ties had to be 1 inch apart. Some were not. So they all had to be redone.


You nailed it! The FAA decided to needlessly disrupt the travel of tens of thousands of people to show that they are actually serious about safety. Never mind that the issue was minor and could have been taken care of within routine maintenance. Making a big splash is so much more fun: for the FAA, that is. Certainly not for the public.


----------

